# Can i set up for downstreaming?



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a small 2.3 gpm 2700 psi pressure washer with a soap dispenser for the occasional exterior. Are there kits to convert it for downstreaming or is it to small and im SOL? I keep reading about DS,ing and its making me envious.....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What do you mean 'soap dispenser? 
Some of those are just built in down stream injectors. The one I'm using now is onboard. I find the onboard ones to be more reliable than the after pump extensions. 

Some of those 'soap dispensers' in the smaller units are upstream injectors though. If that's the case, you can't use bleach without damaging the pump. Or so they say. 

Look at where the soap intake is. Mine is right behind where the pressure line comes out of the pump. 'Down stream' just means the chems are added after the pump, or downstream from the pump, rather than upstream or before the pump. 

That's my understanding of it anyway.


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine is upstream. Definitely cant use bleach (or so they say). The prospect of DS'ing seems so much more efficient. I try to pick up washing jobs on the weekends due to the quick turnaround and it pays for equipment. But there are areas that I cant get to even with the 24' wand ( around gable vents, siding close to singles etc.) I would just like to be more reliable and efficient and DS'ing seems like a viable option.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, it's the way to go for sure. I wish I had all those hours back that I wasted spraying bleach with a backpack sprayer. 

They make them for a variety of washer sizes, not sure if you can get one for that small of a machine though. Northern Tool would be one place to look, that's where I get most of my washer parts.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

If your gonna pursue this kind of work, go buy a real machine. They're are dirt cheap these days. Mine was $1500 fourteen years ago and to replace it with the same or equal is like $900.


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

Slopmeyer said:


> If your gonna pursue this kind of work, go buy a real machine. They're are dirt cheap these days. Mine was $1500 fourteen years ago and to replace it with the same or equal is like $900.


Oh, I plan on it. Like I said, the side jobs pay for equipment. The more I do, the more I learn. The more I learn, the more I upgrade and spend my money.


----------



## JFENSE1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just remember gpm's and what detergents you use clean the house not the pressure. Visit www.pressuretek.com for some ideas and Bob will point you in the right direction. We currently run our machines at 4000psi/ 4.0 gpm and wash and rinse houses with a long distance soap nozzle (larger opening). Pressure is about like a strong garden hose. We have enough pressure to reach 3 stories to apply our soap mix and rinse. On bigger homes 2.3 gallons will take a while to rinse. We downstream everything because of the damage that will occur to the rings and pistons in the pump. We either place our injector at the pump or at 100' depending on how much line we need to run. Good luck with everything! 

Jason Fenstermaker.
Facebook.com/BBPWcharleston


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

So by your logic i have downstreamin as well?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

driftweed said:


> So by your logic i have downstreamin as well?



That looks similar to the TroyBuilt I bought one summer while waiting for mine to get repaired. 
Yeah, if the chemical injector enters the stream of water after, or 'downstream of' the pump, its a downstream injector.


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

X-Jet M5!

Ted

Rapid HotClean

Call or Text (503) 709-3594

http://rapidhotclean.com/home
http://rapidhotclean.com/roof_cleaning_portland
http://portland.pressurewashing.net/


----------

